# Hey guys I need a lot of help



## pnkflyd (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey guys, 
I have been trying to work with REW with radioshack and ECM 8000 mic( on xenyx 802) , UCA-202 with vista on my laptop. Spend 5 housr but still I did not get anywhere.:huh:

Basic connection
1) Cant get a single female RCA to 2 female RCA adapter or even a single female to 2 male RCA adapter anywhere
2) Where can I find a stand for the ECM8000 mic ? The screw on the stand I use for Radioshack mic is too small for ECM8000.

Cabileration of the sound card
1) Do we need to caliberate the sound card if the left channel is use as a reference
2) When the left channel is used as reference the input from the right channel on the UV meter is much lower than the input from the left channel. The output channel is same as left input channel .

Checking level 
1) Do I connect the radioshack or the ECM 8000 mic to the sound card while checking the level ?
2) If I connect the ECM8000 to the sound card, does the radioshack mic need to be placed at the same place as the ECM mic?

Calberate the SPL reading 
1) Does the radioshack mic need to be placed at the same place as the ECM 8000 ?

Measurement
1) For some reason when I do the measurement with ECM mic My baseline starts at 60 bd instead of 75 after all the calibration, what can I do about it ?


Sorry guys that a lot of question . I hope some techie :T out there can solve these for me . I am just a naive in the tech world. Anyway, have a great holidays. Pnkflyd:wave::T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll start with just the first two.

Radioshack has just about every connection or at least that used too. 

if you must go online

http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...1PB3O-RiteAV_RCA_Splitter_Female_to_Male.html will work. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...ics-172282-B000V1PB48-RiteAV_RCA_Coupler.html

Should get you to what you need to hook up.

For the stand
http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele..._M_Microphone_Stand_stackable_round_base.html will work perfectly


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

pnkflyd said:


> The screw on the stand I use for Radioshack mic is too small for ECM8000.


Not sure what you mean by that...




> Cabileration of the sound card 1) Do we need to caliberate the sound card if the left channel is use as a reference


Yes – which channel you use has nothing to do with anything.




> 2) When the left channel is used as reference the input from the right channel on the UV meter is much lower than the input from the left channel.


Not sure why you’re getting anything on the right channel if you’re using the left channel, but you can ignore it.




> Checking level 1) Do I connect the radioshack or the ECM 8000 mic to the sound card while checking the level ?


Doesn’t matter one way or the other. I typically just connect the meter to the sound card when I fire up REW, so I won’t forget to connect it “when the time comes.”




> 2) If I connect the ECM8000 to the sound card, does the radioshack mic need to be placed at the same place as the ECM mic?


If you’re using an ECM8000 mic, you don’t need to connect the SPL meter to the sound card at all. The reason that’s done is if you’re using the SPL meter to also take your measurements, since the meter’s internal mic is used for that. 




> Calberate the SPL reading 1) Does the radioshack mic need to be placed at the same place as the ECM 8000 ?


Not super-critical but it certainly doesn’t hurt. Anywhere in the general vicinity is fine.




> Measurement 1) For some reason when I do the measurement with ECM mic My baseline starts at 60 bd instead of 75 after all the calibration, what can I do about it


Not sure what you mean by “baseline,” but try re-doing the Calibrate SPL routine (Mic/Meter tab under “Settings.”)


Regards,
Wayne


----------

